# Addict fork Weight?



## BikingBill (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking to drop the weight of my CR1 and was thinking about getting an Addict Fork. Does any one know how much the 2010 Addict Fork weighs?


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

My 2011 Addict R1 fork was 317g w/ uncut steer tube. Not sure if the A-C measurement, rake, etc are all the same.


----------



## Boralb (Feb 10, 2011)

jmilliron said:


> My 2011 Addict R1 fork was 317g w/ uncut steer tube. Not sure if the A-C measurement, rake, etc are all the same.


That's a nice weight:thumbsup: 60g lighter than my 2011 cr1 pro's fork
(Uncut steerer tube and without expander)
By the way, 54 frame weighted 1010g with the wcs pro pressfit headset installed.


----------

